

CTO/Co-Founder Clay.io - Zolmeister0
http://zolmeister.com/2014/07/cto-cofounder-clay-io.html

======
czbond
Sorry, if you're there after the company's been around for 6 months, and after
a seed round has been raised - you can't call yourself a founder. Not to be
negative.... I wish you all the best of luck.

------
kumarski
Go Zoli.

